# 2015 Draft Boards



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I know we have a lot of junkies around here that willfully subject themselves to college ball towards scouting future pros. Here's my lottery board at the moment...


Karl Anthony Towns
Jahili Okkafor
Justise Winslow
Emmanuel Mudiay
D'Angelo Russell
Willie Cauley-Stein
Stanley Johnson
Kristaps Porzingis
Kelly Oubre
Myles Turner
Kevon Looney
Mario Hezonja
Cliff Alexander
Caris LeVert

I will say that I'm not wild about the guys outside my top 8-9 and that the last three are more "best of the rest" selections than anything else. I also concede that when it comes to international players I tend to watch the mix tape/scouting tape, so it's very likely that I am underrating Hezonja.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The first pick will be one heck of a debate if Philly lands in that spot. They really only have 4 assets - PG/SG MCW, PF/SF Dario Saric, PF/C Nerlens Noel, and C Joel Embiid. If they take Okafor or Towns, they immediately have to figure out which guy they are going to trade. It might actually be better for them to fall to the 3rd spot to make Mudiay an easier decision.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

My top 5:

1. Jahlil Okafor
2. Karl Towns
3. Myles Turner
4. D'Angelo Russell
5. Willie Cauley-Stein


Myles Turner is the most intriguing prospect in this draft a stretch 5 rim protector, if his performance vs good teams improve he should be the #1 pick.
D'Angelo Russell reminds me of Harden 
Not a Mudiay fan
If people come out this could be a very deep draft deepest since 2011.
Dakari Johnson is 6-11/7-0 avg 18 pts 14 reb 3 ast 4 blk 2 stl per 40 but most mocks have him in the 20s.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

From what I have seen so far:

Okafor
Towns
Turner
Russell
Cauley-Stein

I too am not yet sold on Mudiay, but I haven't watched him this year. These are also subject to change, but I love the top 5.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Is this quietly an extremely stacked draft when it comes to big men? Seems like it from the draft reports I've been reading.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> The first pick will be one heck of a debate if Philly lands in that spot. They really only have 4 assets - PG/SG MCW, PF/SF Dario Saric, PF/C Nerlens Noel, and C Joel Embiid. If they take Okafor or Towns, they immediately have to figure out which guy they are going to trade. It might actually be better for them to fall to the 3rd spot to make Mudiay an easier decision.


Eh, in that scenario Philly'll take one of Okafor/Towns and then trade down for Mudiay and pick up a couple seconds or an extra first for their trouble. It's just their style.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Eh, in that scenario Philly'll take one of Okafor/Towns and then trade down for Mudiay and pick up a couple seconds or an extra first for their trouble. It's just their style.


Unless there's an injured top prospect, or if Porzingis can't come over for a few years. Then they'll go with one of those two.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Is this quietly an extremely stacked draft when it comes to big men? Seems like it from the draft reports I've been reading.


There's definitely a lot more talent in the front court compared to the guards. Draft is really deep with big men, not so much with guards.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Is this quietly an extremely stacked draft when it comes to big men? Seems like it from the draft reports I've been reading.


I wouldn't say extremely stacked, but it should be very solid in the front court.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I wouldn't say extremely stacked, but it should be very solid in the front court.


Disagree close to if not more then half the lottery should be starting caliber bigs.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

How I see it at the moment:

1. Jahili Okkafor 
2. Myles Turner
3. Karl Anthony Towns
4. Willie Cauley-Stein
5. Kristaps Porzingis


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> Disagree close to if not more then half the lottery should be starting caliber bigs.


I agree. I only mainly follow through draft boards and forums, but the quality of probable starting big seems huge to me this year. It lacks the superstar potential of last years draft and the clear cut #1 pick of other drafts, but I think this will be a great draft year. 

I need the Pacers to lose more games.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> How I see it at the moment:
> 
> 1. Jahili Okkafor
> 2. Myles Turner
> ...


Turner #2 ? That athleticism doesn't worry you a little?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Draft Prospect Watch: Checking in on the Top 30*

#analytics #projectionmodel


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> *Draft Prospect Watch: Checking in on the Top 30*
> 
> #analytics #projectionmodel


Interesting stuff on Delon Wright. He's not getting a lot of pub. Seems a little like Elfrid Payton last year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Interesting stuff on Delon Wright. He's not getting a lot of pub. Seems a little like Elfrid Payton last year.


Over Mudiay though? Seems crazy.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Over Mudiay though? Seems crazy.


What have you seen of Mudiay?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> What have you seen of Mudiay?


Absolutely nothing other than highlights. 

Than doesn't change the fact that when a prospect is universally a top 3 on every draft board, I take notice.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

A big difference between them (and one reason that scouts have Mudiay higher) is that he's four years younger than Wright. At 22 Wright is mostly a finished product with a lot less room for growth than Mudiay. I like Wright, and if Boston ends up with a mid first I wouldn't object to them taking Wright, but I am not likely to take him over Russell or Mudiay. 

D'Angelo Russell has a lot of James Harden in him, for better and worse. Because he's also a comically bad defender. However, he's not yet 19, so there's hope for him if he ends up in the right situation.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*DraftExpress Top-100 has been updated*


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Okafor/Russell/Towns/Turner just stand far ahead of everyone else for me.

I'm leaning towards Russell being my favorite player in this class.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Okafor
Russell
Johnson
Towns
Turner

That would be my new five in order. Haven't seen enough of Mudiay and WCS/Devin Booker are just outside my top 5. Booker has been great for UK in conference play.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I agree with you on Russell. If it weren't for Boston's horrific interior D he'd be #1 on my board. I'm also warming to Booker if Boston is again drafting in the 6-8 range and Cauley-Stein's off the board.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't know exactly where to post this, but I found it pretty pathetic. 

http://deadspin.com/espns-chad-ford-has-been-retroactively-editing-draft-bo-1681631642

Long story short, Chad Ford has been going back and changing his big board years after the drafts to look better. What a joke this guy is.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Trash.

Russell is making childs play out of Indiana's backcourt currently. My favorite prospect in this draft so far.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I like Booker but not in the top 10.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Okafor is a defensive liability.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Providence's Kris Dunn has been balling out of his mind. I'm hoping he declares this year and is on the board when Boston's second pick arrives, because he'd look good in green.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Okafor is a defensive liability.


I agree with this, which is why I have Towns higher on my board. But, this I will also say, Willie Cauley-Stein is a lot closer to these guys than people are wont to admit.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> I agree with this, which is why I have Towns higher on my board. But, this I will also say, Willie Cauley-Stein is a lot closer to these guys than people are wont to admit.


I think we have had differing opinions on WCS before, mine leaning towards the negative, but I'm really high on his game now.


----------



## Taylor_saun (Feb 17, 2015)

I just know if I have first pick im taking Russell he can do it all


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568032731701116931


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

OK, here are my overall final evaluations for the current pool. In this I am going with groupings over a traditional numbering system.

*All Stars*
*Karl Anthony Towns-* Not the defender that Cauley-Stein is, but a legitimate defensive anchor nonetheless with the makings of a complete offensive game. Put another way his defense is a lot better than WCS's offense.
*D'Angelo Russell*- The total package offensively. He can score from anywhere on the floor, capable of being a primary scorer, but also a great offensive QB. Defense is non-existant as of now, but part of that is a function of playing at Ohio State. I think an NBA coach will be able to get him to focus more there.
*Willie Cauley-Stein-* I think he's a future DPOY. His offensive game is also a little better than he gets credit for. He looks like he's well on the way to developing an elbow jumper, which would be enough to make him a double double machine at the next level.
*Justise Winslow-* I still think of him as Iguodala 2.0, a lockdown defender with a fairly versatile offensive game. Not a #1 but a really great sidekick.
*Jahili Okafor-* The uncrazy DeMarcus Cousins. But while he lacks DMC's lunatic edge he also lacks the talent. But he'll be able to put up a string of 20/10 seasons that will fool a lot of teams.

*Wildcards- International Division* Don't watch international games, so my points of reference are mix tapes, which are unreliable, so your guess is as good as mine.

*Emmanuel Mudiay-* Looked great in high school, but the jumper needed work. It looked a little better in the mixtapes I saw, but, meh.
*Kristaps Porzingis-* Sounds like a Baltic blood sausage & pasta recipe. But he's tall and is supposed to be quick enough to play the PF spot in the NBA.
*Mario Hezonja-* He's athletic, for Euroleague. Not a great shooter, though.

*NBA Starters/Near Stars*

*Myles Turner-* Kelly Olynyk 2.0. He and Cauley-Stein are like a match made in heaven. Turner has the distance game to complement WCS offensively, and can hold position in the post freeing WCS to wreck havoc defensively.
*Kelly Oubre-* It'll take him a couple of years to get there, but I think he's a heck of a player. If he ends up in Atlanta watch out.
*Kris Dunn-* Another. Can score from anywhere and is a pretty good offensive QB. Right now #1 on my Boston draft board given that I still think they're drafting #15.
*Stanley Johnson-* I think he has a little World Peace in him. Maybe an uncrazy Artest.

*NBA Starters*

*Jakob Poeltl-* I think he'll be a decent starting C at the next level.
*Frank Kaminsky-* Kelly Olynyk 2.0. Or, since I already tagged Turner that way, Kelly Olynyk 1.5. At least he looks strong enough to hold position in the post.
*Devin Booker-* Not sure that he'll ever be much of a defender, but he at least has the potential to get down the three part of "Three and D guy".
*Trey Lyles-* Away from the University of Hoops he'll be a stretch 4 and probably pretty good at it.
*Bobby Portis-* Another guy that projects out as a starting PF.

*Wildcards- American Edition* These are guys that could well be out of the league in three years, NBA filler, starters or maybe even all stars. Guys way too volatile to project with any accuracy. These are also not meant as strict draft projections, I don't think anyone would gamble on Rashad Vaughn with a #1 (unless he were willing to go straight to the D League without signing a rookie deal), but he still fits in this category. 

*Kevon Looney-* Has the sort of ability necessary to be a Shawn Marionesque PF. I think he's the safest bet from this part of the draft.
*Rondae Hollis-Jefferson-* He shoots so badly I doubt he ever fathers kids. He's sort of a crack whore's Justise Winslow. If he learns to shoot the ball, however, he could be an all star.
*Sam Dekker-* Can't shoot very well, doesn't have a great offensive game overall. But if ever developed a consistent perimeter shot could be good.
*Robert Upshaw-* I could see him making an NBA All Defense team or two down the line. He might also be playing in China in three years. The physical talent's there, however.
*Cliff Alexander-* The physicals are all there to be an impact help defender at the next level. Playing next to Perry Ellis meant that he never saw the ball on offense so god only knows what sort of offensive game he'll ever develop. If he ever puts it together, though, he can be Josh Smith sort of player.
*Rashad Vaughn-* He has the ability to be a _really good_ offensive player. That is if someone could ever convince him that it's OK for a possession to end with someone else shooting the ball.

There are a lot of guys I haven't addressed, like Caris LaVert, but you can assume that any first round prospects I haven't mentioned are on my "Bench Filler" list.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If Boston makes the playoffs, I could live with them taking advantage of Kansas' face-plant of a season and getting Oubre/Alexander 15th/mid-late-twenties and betting that those two are better than they showed.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If Oubre slid to 15 I think he'd absolutely be the choice. I could also see them grabbing three guys off the wildcard list with the rest of the draft (Alexander & Upshaw with 27 & 36 plus Vaughn if he lasted until 47).


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

If I'm the Knicks I'd go with Towns over Okafor. He doesn't seem that athletic and in NBA if you don't have certain level of athleticism even if you're as big as he is - then I don't think you're a number 1 pick. He just looks like he'll never be much of a defender or rebounder. He's a low post guy similar to Al Jefferson who I'm not crazy about. 

He doesn't seem to me he is Cousins - so for the 1st pick if Knicks get it I'd go with Towns. Unfortunately if Knicks had 2nd pick and other team took Towns Knicks would probably take Okafor because they are looking for bigs to run the triangle. I would go toward Russell but Knicks probably won't want a wing/ high scorer in that we already have a gunner.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

hoopfan101 said:


> If I'm the Knicks I'd go with Towns over Okafor. He doesn't seem that athletic and in NBA if you don't have certain level of athleticism even if you're as big as he is - then I don't think you're a number 1 pick. He just looks like he'll never be much of a defender or rebounder. He's a low post guy similar to Al Jefferson who I'm not crazy about.
> 
> He doesn't seem to me he is Cousins - so for the 1st pick if Knicks get it I'd go with Towns. Unfortunately if Knicks had 2nd pick and other team took Towns Knicks would probably take Okafor because they are looking for bigs to run the triangle. I would go toward Russell but Knicks probably won't want a wing/ high scorer in that we already have a gunner.


Honestly, if I'm the Knicks I give serious thought toward Russell or (depending on how they rate him) Mudiay. They can probably max out Greg Monroe to play center, and quite honestly he's a really good triangle center.


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Bogg said:


> Honestly, if I'm the Knicks I give serious thought toward Russell or (depending on how they rate him) Mudiay. They can probably max out Greg Monroe to play center, and quite honestly he's a really good triangle center.


I don't think Knicks pass on Towns if they can get him (unless they think Okafor is better) because suppose they get Monroe -- they're still a good big man short. And from what I hear Monroe's defense is bad. Now Knicks have two bad defenders in Melo and Monroe. Who is the other big man they can get that can also be a sold defender that will help alleviate Monore and Melo's defensive shortcomings?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

hoopfan101 said:


> I don't think Knicks pass on Towns if they can get him (unless they think Okafor is better) because suppose they get Monroe -- they're still a good big man short. And from what I hear Monroe's defense is bad. Now Knicks have two bad defenders in Melo and Monroe. Who is the other big man they can get that can also be a sold defender that will help alleviate Monore and Melo's defensive shortcomings?


They're going to have depth problems no matter what. If they draft a big their perimeter group is going to be hurting, if they draft a perimeter player they're going to wind up a big or two short.


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Bogg said:


> They're going to have depth problems no matter what. If they draft a big their perimeter group is going to be hurting, if they draft a perimeter player they're going to wind up a big or two short.


But with the triangle they are going to want to focus on having enough quality big men no matter what. And because Melo is a very good outside shooter the need for a shooter able to give them significant perimeter offense won't be so much a need because they already have Hardaway also. Thius they don't need to pay a lot for more perimeter. 

So imo they will look to live without having a strong backcourt because Melo will pick up the shooting slack. think Jax favors size. He used to say that with Lakers. IMO he wants size. Two bad defenders doesn't give him much of an advantage vs the style he wants to play at. 

for the record, everything I hear of the Ohio State kid- I'd want him. But Jax likes big. He has spoken how the Knicks have reached with a lot of older players. I think he'll go with a big kid that he can have develop and be a staple for a long time playing the style he wants.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

hoopfan101 said:


> But with the triangle they are going to want to focus on having enough quality big men no matter what. And because Melo is a very good outside shooter the need for a shooter able to give them significant perimeter offense won't be so much a need because they already have Hardaway also. Thius they don't need to pay a lot for more perimeter.
> 
> So imo they will look to live without having a strong backcourt because Melo will pick up the shooting slack. think Jax favors size. He used to say that with Lakers. IMO he wants size. Two bad defenders doesn't give him much of an advantage vs the style he wants to play at.
> 
> for the record, everything I hear of the Ohio State kid- I'd want him. But Jax likes big. He has spoken how the Knicks have reached with a lot of older players. I think he'll go with a big kid that he can have develop and be a staple for a long time playing the style he wants.


I wouldn't be surprised if the Knicks _did_ go big, I just don't think they _have_ to go big, particularly if they think Russell or Mudiay is the bast player on the board. It's a sneaky-deep crop of free-agent big men even beyond Gasol/Aldridge/Jordan (who I think all return), so they can take their supermax money and fill out the frontcourt there.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Admittedly, I pretty much only watch college hoops for the NBA prospects these days. I also have not watched enough of some guys to rank them or have a strong opinion on them yet. With that said, I'm a huge fan of Towns and his overall game as the top player in the draft. I like Okafor's offensive talent, his footwork and his fluidity as an athlete for his size but do have questions about him. I like Winslow a lot too. I've done a bit of a 180 on Cauley-Stein, so long as your expectations for him are tempered. Don't take him in the top 5 and expect a franchise player, but if you can get him later in the lottery I think he'll be a great glue guy for the next decade. He's an elite defender with versatility who can pass the ball and has a good sense for the game on both ends. I see Joakim Noah as his ceiling. I'm intrigued to see where Oubre will be in a few years. He's not ready to be a big time player in the NBA yet, but the talent he's shown and the improvement he made over the course of his one year in college has me interested. I wouldn't touch Kaminsky or Dekker in the lottery. I think Myles Turner has slipped a bit and someone is going to get a steal if they develop him right. Booker is worth a look at the end of the lotto. I probably wouldn't take Harrell in the first round at all.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Chad Ford mentioned that Cauley-Stein would have come out last year if Boston had promised him #17 . Only they didn't. Huge frigging mistake if true. Cauley-Stein erasing mistakes on the defensive end and Boston's a six seed chasing #5 . Now they have no shot at getting him unless he gets arrested Draft Night eve with two dozen oxycontin, a quart of rum, half a key of pot and a pair of underage hookers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Chad Ford mentioned that Cauley-Stein would have come out last year if Boston had promised him #17 . Only they didn't. Huge frigging mistake if true. Cauley-Stein erasing mistakes on the defensive end and Boston's a six seed chasing #5 . Now they have no shot at getting him unless he gets arrested Draft Night eve with two dozen oxycontin, a quart of rum, half a key of pot and a pair of underage hookers.


I don't know why, but the more I watch Willie the more he reminds me of JaVale. I guess if his head is on straight that won't be a problem though. He seems like a much smarter kid, although that's not saying much.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I've become very high on Frank Kaminksy as an NBA player. He's kind of just been looked at as a stretch-big who's post-game won't work in the pros, but he has a sneaky great face-up game and is a fantastic ball-handler for a 7-footer. 

I wouldn't take him over Towns, Okafor, or Justise Winslow (who I would seriously consider at #1 ), but I would put him in the mix with Russell and Cauley-Stein after that. I feel like every year the biggest skill that is undervalued is being an actual good basketball player that has responsibility for winning and losing.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Oubre has bust written all over him. I expect his career to last as long as Joe Alexander.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Oubre has bust written all over him. I expect his career to last as long as Joe Alexander.


Reminds me of Beasley.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Reminds me of Beasley.


How?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> How?


Basically everything about him game wise. Fluidly they look similar to me.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mrs. Thang said:


> I've become very high on Frank Kaminksy as an NBA player. He's kind of just been looked at as a stretch-big who's post-game won't work in the pros, but he has a sneaky great face-up game and is a fantastic ball-handler for a 7-footer.
> 
> I wouldn't take him over Towns, Okafor, or Justise Winslow (who I would seriously consider at #1 ), but I would put him in the mix with Russell and Cauley-Stein after that. I feel like every year the biggest skill that is undervalued is being an actual good basketball player that has responsibility for winning and losing.


I've been thinking this for a while, but the tournament has solidified it for me. 

I think he's clearly behind Towns, Okafor, Russell, Winslow, Mudiay and Cauley-Stein. He's in the next tier, and I would definitely take him over these European dudes everyone is raving about. Kaminsky won't be a star, but the dude is going to have a long NBA career.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kaminsky is an NBA role player. Maybe he starts on a bad team, but not a good one. Has zero length and can't defend.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Kaminsky is an NBA role player. Maybe he starts on a bad team, but not a good one. Has zero length and can't defend.


Agreed. A big man who can't defend isn't a guy I want to take a lotto pick on.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Basically everything about him game wise. Fluidly they look similar to me.


Oubre has a much better looking shooting stroke than Beasley. The guy he reminds me of is James Young.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Current draft boards:


```
[B][U]#	NBADraft.net		DraftExpress.com	ESPN.com		CBSSports.com[/U][/B]
1	Karl-Anthony Towns	Karl-Anthony Towns	Karl-Anthony Towns	Karl-Anthony Towns
2	Jahlil Okafor	 	Jahlil Okafor	 	Jahlil Okafor		Jahlil Okafor
3	D'Angelo Russell	Emmanuel Mudiay	 	Emmanuel Mudiay		D'Angelo Russell
4	Emmanuel Mudiay	 	D'Angelo Russell	D'Angelo Russell	Emmanuel Mudiay
5	Justise Winslow	 	Justise Winslow	 	Kristaps Porzingis	Stanley Johnson
6	Kristaps Porzingis	Willie Cauley-Stein	Justise Winslow	 	Justise Winslow
7	Trey Lyles	 	Mario Hezonja		Kevon Looney		Kristaps Porzingis
8	Mario Hezonja	 	Kristaps Porzingis	Willie Cauley-Stein	Willie Cauley-Stein
9	Stanley Johnson	 	Stanley Johnson	 	Mario Hezonja		Kevon Looney
10	Willie Cauley-Stein	Frank Kaminsky	 	Myles Turner		Kelly Oubre
11	Kelly Oubre	 	Jakob Poeltl		Stanley Johnson	 	Devin Booker
12	Sam Dekker	 	Myles Turner		Kelly Oubre		Cliff Alexander
13	Cameron Payne	 	Sam Dekker		Sam Dekker		Caris LeVert
14	Kevon Looney	 	Kelly Oubre		Frank Kaminsky	 	Mario Hezonja
15	Myles Turner	 	Kris Dunn		Malik Pope		Justin Anderson
16	Jerian Grant	 	Jerian Grant	 	Jakob Poeltl		Jerian Grant
17	Frank Kaminsky	 	Devin Booker	 	Bobby Portis		Frank Kaminsky
18	Montrezl Harrell	Bobby Portis	 	Trey Lyles		Robert Upshaw
19	Devin Booker	 	Trey Lyles	 	Devin Booker		Sam Dekker
20	Delon Wright	 	Kevon Looney		R.J. Hunter		Myles Turner
```


----------

